# 4th annual CRUDA FEST NEW YEAR DAY



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Once again its goin down in Visalia Plaza park.....
Details coming soon......


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT 559


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

TTTRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7VaUqy3O7M&feature=plcp


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Once again its goin down in Visalia Plaza park.....
> Details coming soon......


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Will post details this weekend!!!!! Thanks we will get it poppin


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Fresno Classics Car Club will be there!!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Fresno Classics Car Club will be there!!!!


Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsit...AL94UKMTqg-9AZwUxsgtmz-VVCIML8hoSl&playnext=1:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ROYAL 83 (Nov 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT FOR CRUDA FEST #4!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://classifieds.myredbook.com/kinkymilena/photos/439128:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

To the top ......
Sorry for not posting any info .......we are wrking out some issues.....but its still happening.


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

dont forget to come and get some free menudo on jan 1st 2013 from10:00 to it runs out and bring in the year with traffic low&easy 559karlo..


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt is still going down see u there!!!


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Ttt is still going down see u there!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt who's coming out.....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

PARTY HERE..AND YOU'LL BE CRUDO FOR THIS....

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> View attachment 584065
> 
> 
> PARTY HERE..AND YOU'LL BE CRUDO FOR THIS....
> ...


X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


Qvo


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT cruda fest #4 !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

toker1 said:


> TTT cruda fest #4 !!!!



:yes:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

at wat time do people start to roll in 4 dis cruda fest #4 :rimshot:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

We will be there around 8ish to set up rollin around 10 or earlier.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

559karlo said:


> We will be there around 8ish to set up rollin around 10 or earlier.....


kk sum of us will take a cruise out there...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

ORALE WHERES THE ROLL CALL?CURIOUS MINDS WANT TO KNOW. ITS A LONG DRIVE FROM THA BAY AREA. SANTE FE SPRINGS DAM HAS BEEN MY NEW YEARS RITUAL IN RECENT YEARS BUT WANT TO TERY SOMETHING NEW .....Q-VO!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup Big George


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

559karlo said:


> We will be there around 8ish to set up rollin around 10 or earlier.....


the cruda fest starts at 10:00 a.m. thats what time the menudo will be served its first come first serverd or till it runs out so to all clubs and solo ryders bring out them rydes it going to be a nice day dont let a few clouds spoiled the day lets shine up them rydes and show them off 2013 style hope to see you all there.. Thanks TRAFFIC,LOW&EASY,559KARLO......


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

cook1970 said:


> the cruda fest starts at 10:00 a.m. thats what time the menudo will be served its first come first serverd or till it runs out so to all clubs and solo ryders bring out them rydes it going to be a nice day dont let a few clouds spoiled the day lets shine up them rydes and show them off 2013 style hope to see you all there.. Thanks TRAFFIC,LOW&EASY,559KARLO......


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope i get to make out there this year and as for that picture up there with cherry 64 on the freeway in the rain gotta be my favorite pic on this whole website i know to many poeple who have cars not evon half as nice as that car who wont drive their car in the rain good to see there is still guys who fixem up no matter how far they wont with it and will still drive it :thumbsup: to cherry 64!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

see you guys in a couple of days!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

4 more days TTT!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

SEE YOU AT THE DANCE THE NIGHT BEFORE..SO YOU CAN BE NICE AND CRUDO FOR THIS...

VISALIAS ELKS LODGE..

L.I.F.E. 10TH ANNUAL NEW YEARS EVE DANCE....

:h5:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

were is dis cruda fest gonna b held at in visalia ? directions please...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Plaza park


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

felix96 said:


> Plaza park


good thing i ask lol.. i thought it was at mooney. thanx ill google it :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Hope i get to make out there this year and as for that picture up there with cherry 64 on the freeway in the rain gotta be my favorite pic on this whole website i know to many poeple who have cars not evon half as nice as that car who wont drive their car in the rain good to see there is still guys who fixem up no matter how far they wont with it and will still drive it :thumbsup: to cherry 64!!




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

og67impala said:


> see you guys in a couple of days!!!




:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

J RAIDER said:


> good thing i ask lol.. i thought it was at mooney. thanx ill google it :thumbsup:




ON AIRPORT DR, OFF PLAZA DR. ON HWY 198. VISALIA, CA.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Hope i get to make out there this year and as for that picture up there with cherry 64 on the freeway in the rain gotta be my favorite pic on this whole website i know to many poeple who have cars not evon half as nice as that car who wont drive their car in the rain good to see there is still guys who fixem up no matter how far they wont with it and will still drive it :thumbsup: to cherry 64!!




:thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> ON AIRPORT DR, OFF PLAZA DR. ON HWY 198. VISALIA, CA.


:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

T5
T5
T9


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> ON AIRPORT DR, OFF PLAZA DR. ON HWY 198. VISALIA, CA.


:thumbsup: THANKS BRO...TTT CRUDA FEST :run:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

any one need any new hydraulic part lmk ima be goin out there tomaro you can text me or call for orders ..559 8004012... jd custom.. thanks every one have a safe new year


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy new year 559.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ttt for some good weather for the Cruda fest.


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

Had a real good time! Thanks to everyone who made this happen.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

felix96 said:


> Ttt for some good weather for the Cruda fest.









YUP AND FIRME RANFLAS IN CENTAL CALI


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

had a good time out at da cruda fest...da menudo was bomb:thumbsup: n da tacos were good:thumbsup: n yes i tryd dem both....lol :rimshot:it was a great gathering thanks...FRESNO CLASSICS car club... smashin down da 99 to VISALIA n back to FRESNO...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

CLEAN EYE KANDY EVEN HAD T-TOPS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

FIRME RAG CAPRICE:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

More pictures please


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

CRUDA FEST 2013


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

J RAIDER said:


> CRUDA FEST 2013
> View attachment 588605
> View attachment 588606
> View attachment 588608
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

nice pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

On behalf of LOW & EASY C.C., 559KARLO & TRAFFIC C.C. We'd like to thank everyone that showed up to support this non benefit event. A big token of appreciation to our brothers from MAJESTICS C.C. Cen. Cal. & Delano for their contribution to the event free of cost and at their own will. Needless to name clubs and people who showed up, thanks u & a happy new year to the 661,559, 209 with that said this is the official lowrider kick off for 2013. 
Keep the movement alive. see u all soon! uffin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> On behalf of LOW & EASY C.C., 559KARLO & TRAFFIC C.C. We'd like to thank everyone that showed up to support this non benefit event. A big token of appreciation to our brothers from MAJESTICS C.C. Cen. Cal. & Delano for their contribution to the event free of cost and at their own will. Needless to name clubs and people who showed up, thanks u & a happy new year to the 661,559, 209 with that said this is the official lowrider kick off for 2013.
> Keep the movement alive. see u all soon! uffin:


FRESNO CLASSICS HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE N A LOT OF NICE PEOPLE N GOOD FOOD...THANX


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> On behalf of LOW & EASY C.C., 559KARLO & TRAFFIC C.C. We'd like to thank everyone that showed up to support this non benefit event. A big token of appreciation to our brothers from MAJESTICS C.C. Cen. Cal. & Delano for their contribution to the event free of cost and at their own will. Needless to name clubs and people who showed up, thanks u & a happy new year to the 661,559, 209 with that said this is the official lowrider kick off for 2013.
> Keep the movement alive. see u all soon! uffin:
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

cook1970 said:


> View attachment 566645
> TTTRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE.....


This Monte's off the hook


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:THANX FOR HAVEING TUF~E~NUF CUSTOMS C.C. HAD GREAT TIME¡¡¡ ALOT NICE RIDES 2013 TTT FOR EVERYONE¡¡¡ BONES:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

J RAIDER said:


> FRESNO CLASSICS HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE N A LOT OF NICE PEOPLE N GOOD FOOD...THANX


X2


----------

